# Do u think this is big nough?



## gcr6bk (Sep 22, 2005)

now in kno this is small but jus wondering if big enough for harvest of small bushy plant(s). The dimensions are 2' 2 1/2" Tall, 3' 2" Wide, and sticks out 1' 4". This will be for 1/2 plants. How many do u think can fit? What would be the best lighting to use(on budget)? Right now i have a flourescent bulb. Jus using this till I build my own grow place in my room. I am going to build a 4 1/2' tall, 6' wide, and 2' long thing soon. Need to get enough money first for wood and vrything. Thanks any comments will help.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 22, 2005)

You can't grow pot in a space that short.
You need at least 4' height.


----------



## gcr6bk (Sep 22, 2005)

im not goin to grow the whole plant in that. wen im done constructing im putting it in a 5' tall, 7' wide, and 2' long. Is that alright.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Sep 22, 2005)

I Just Built One That Is About 36 By 36 By 4 Feet Tall. Am Using 2 100 Watt Hps Setups. Seems To Be Getting To Hot Though About 85f, I Think If I Add A Fan It Should Help, On One Side I Have A Shelf With A Fluo Bulb For My Seeds And Cuttings. Seems To Be Working Well So Far But Next One Will Be Bigger.


----------



## gcr6bk (Sep 22, 2005)

do u need a HPS or MH lamp to grow good mj? Could u jus use Fluos?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 23, 2005)

For best results, you need 6,000 lumens per sq/ft.
That translates into 50 watts HPS per sq/ft.
You can grow marijuana under flo's--with poor results.  You'll get 3 x more pot under proper lighting.

Marijuana "inhales" CO2 and "exhales" oxygen.  When all the CO2 in the air is used up, growth stops.
That why you need FLO-THROUGH ventilation.
That requires an intake and exhaust.
Leaving a door open with a fan going will allow your plant to live but growth will be slow.  You also need an oscillating fan inside for air distribution and stem strength.
I urge everyone who wants to grow pot to read at least 1 grow book.


----------



## gcr6bk (Sep 23, 2005)

I hav read plenty books. there jus so expensive. where i live they got a tons those choppers that detect large amount heat lighting.


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey you guys said that space was to low for the plants. What about for lowryders i heard they only get 12-18in. tall ne way.Also if i top it and train it, it would fit wouldn't it?Ne body that has a comment please tell?


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2005)

Low Rider = Low potency, low yeild, won't clone. But still people speak highly of it for micro-grows.

Do an online search for free grow guides. There are links to several _good_ books.


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks once again hick. ur r great.


----------

